# Chicken With Leg Cut



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So those leg bands I bought from Jeffers turned out to be a bad idea. The plastic tip on the end dug into one of our girl's legs. I will be writing a negative review on those definitely.















I don't think it looks infected, but it's got this big scab thing which is making kinda hard to clean and my sister saw her pick at it. My plan is to rinse and clean it and put Neosporin on it and then cover it in vetwrap and then repeat every day. What do you think of this plan and should i remove the scab?
She is probably the tamest chicken you'll every met. Her name is Darcy and she is just the sweetest thing. I have never seen anything like it. Didn't struggle or make a sound when i tended her leg. Just sat there blinking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is superficial put blue spray on it.
It seems to detour the others from pecking at her blood spot. Put it on as often as you can to keep the wound covered. Chickens can be really aggressive with wounds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. I wouldn't wrap it. Put Blukote on it.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

If you do happen to use neosporin please make sure it's NOT the kind with pain reliever. It can kill her. Regular neosporin is fine, though. Poor girl. I hope she gets better soon. I just love chickens.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> I agree. I wouldn't wrap it. Put Blukote on it.


So just for learning purposes why wouldn't you wrap it.


New-goat-mom said:


> If you do happen to use neosporin please make sure it's NOT the kind with pain reliever. It can kill her. Regular neosporin is fine, though. Poor girl. I hope she gets better soon. I just love chickens.


Yep just plain old Neosporin.
I didn't have any blukote so I put on the Neosporin. I am going out tomorrow hopefully we'll be able to get some.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> So just for learning purposes why wouldn't you wrap it.
> 
> Yep just plain old Neosporin.


I would t wrap it cause it looks fairly small and unwrapped it can breather better to heal. But that imo.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I belong to a chicken health Facebook group & the vets there really don't like Blu Kote because it contains alcohol which not only stings but kills the delicate exposed cells. They advise Neosporin without the added pain relief.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

catharina said:


> I belong to a chicken health Facebook group & the vets there really don't like Blu Kote because it contains alcohol which not only stings but kills the delicate exposed cells. They advise Neosporin without the added pain relief.


So what is your opinion on covering it or not? I'm worried that she's going to pick at the scab and reopen it without something to stop her from doing that.
I see the point of letting it breathe, though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

catharina said:


> I belong to a chicken health Facebook group & the vets there really don't like Blu Kote because it contains alcohol which not only stings but kills the delicate exposed cells. They advise neosporin without the added pain relief.


 The vets there don't know much IMO.
I have been using it for years with no ill effect. The birds never react as if it hurt, no response at all. 
It helps to dry the wound quickly so it heals and hides it so the others do not peck at it.

Now putting neosporin on it, keeps it moist and IMO is not good.


----------

